# The Hunger Games Fan Club 2.0



## Michi (Jul 24, 2011)

“Winning means fame and fortune.
Losing means certain death.
The Hunger Games have begun…”

Welcome to The Hunger Games Fan Club! Anyone who's read the books, please join! :D Anyone who hasn't, you should. You will not regret it.

Tributes:
1. Mockingjay
2. Legendaryseeker99
3. Big Red Cherry Bomb
4. Blastoise Fortooate
5. Superbird
6. Squirrel
7. Coroxn
8. Kinova
9. Light Yagami
10. Mai
11. Skylab
12. Zapi
13. Everglider
14. RespectTheBlade


May the odds be _ever_ in your favor!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Joining!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 24, 2011)

o3o oh hey there

Man I'm excited for that movie. Though the guy apparently playing Peeta does not not _not_ fit :C and he's my favourite character.

...Man I kinda wanna do a HG RP...would anyone be interested? I'd probably involve OCs and stuff.

(also I pastebinned that fic. Feel free to laugh at how terrible it is. Also I did it before I read _Mockingjay_, so it's...about 4 or 5 months old.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2011)

*pops on pink wig*

Hey! I love these books. My favorite character was Cinna, for reasons I can't seem to quantify.

Josh Hutcherson... I've seen him in stuff and I like him as an actor, but he shouldn't be Peeta. Maybe they'll do a great job in make-up, though!

(the fic looks good so far, brcb)


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2011)

Can I join?

I've _ordered_ Mockingjay but it hasn't come yet. Say, does anyone know how good it is compared to the original?


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't like Mockingjay nearly as much as the first two, but to each his own.

Also, joining.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Joining.

Anyone else fall into fits of laughter when the Pita/Gale love crisis was finally resolved?


----------



## Michi (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally I found the first book and Mockingjay to be pretty close with The Hunger Games having a slight lead over Mockingjay. Catching Fire was still a great book, but it wasn't as good for me because the firs half to two thirds of the book was more plot than action, while the others had quite a bit more action.


----------



## Kinova (Jul 24, 2011)

:D Hullo.

I'd heard lots of people _talking_ about this series but had no real idea what it was about until a couple of weeks ago when I picked up THG and oh, ohhh. So good. Couldn't put it down, it was over way too fast, and I need to order the next two books very very soon.

I can't quite decide whether it's fantasy, or adventure, or even a horror story - it's a pretty terrifying concept, anyway. Where would you put it?


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone made a mafia for this yet?

@Kinova: I'd just say it's action/ sci-fi


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2011)

Not yet, but I called making it in the Fwee thread. Silver's probably going to be my co-GM. 

It's going to be awesome. We just need to hammer out the roles. 

Also joining! These books are great.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm joining this for sure. When I first picked up the series, I didn't really think it would be all that good, to be honest. I was pleasantly surprised when I was wrong.

@Big Red, I would definitely be interested in a HG RP.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys! I don't want to rain on your parade, I just have a couple of questions I am genuinely curious about! Full disclosure: I haven't read the books, just Farla's reviews of them (in my defence, they are... extensive).

It seems to me the world-building in the series is pretty terrible. District 12 is supposed to be incredibly impoverished, everyone on the edge of starvation, etc., yet... somehow there is a bakery which makes cakes? How does that make sense? And the actual Hunger Games make no sense. You can enter more times than necessary to get more food, right? So why doesn't everyone enter, like, a hundred times? Proportionally the odds of any one person being chosen stay the same, but everyone gets loads of food! (Yes, I am taking these examples straight from Farla. Like I said, I haven't read the book myself. :P)

And then there's the curious manner in which the blame for the Hunger Games themselves ends up being focused more or less on one person (the president, who also seems comically evil). Even the head game-maker guy 



Spoiler: for Catching Fire I think



ends up being a conspirator


. Isn't it a tiny bit disturbing that the general populace, who are clearly supportive of and enjoy the Hunger Games, are never really blamed for them? And the way the main characters merrily play along with the whole glamorous reality TV thing (costumes, interviews, etc.), without even a hint of rebelliousness? What sort of message is that? Why on earth is Cinna portrayed as a positive character? Plus the whole thing seems quite misogynist.

Right, sorry, I didn't really mean to rant. Dystopian fiction is kind of my pet genre and I just feel a little perplexed when people hail this as an amazing dystopian novel when in my opinion it clearly isn't. Tell me if you'd rather not discuss it in this thread, though. :D


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> It seems to me the world-building in the series is pretty terrible. District 12 is supposed to be incredibly impoverished, everyone on the edge of starvation, etc., yet... somehow there is a bakery which makes cakes? How does that make sense?


Even within the district there is a lower class and an upper class. The bakers can't even afford to eat their own fresh bread.



> And the actual Hunger Games make no sense. You can enter more times than necessary to get more food, right? So why doesn't everyone enter, like, a hundred times?


I'm not sure what it was, but I'm fairly certain there was some limit.



> And then there's the curious manner in which the blame for the Hunger Games themselves ends up being focused more or less on one person (the president, who also seems comically evil). Even the head game-maker guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's disturbing, but the general populace is an ignorant, disturbing crowd anyway.



> And the way the main characters merrily play along with the whole glamorous reality TV thing (costumes, interviews, etc.), without even a hint of rebelliousness? What sort of message is that?


The idea is that they go along with it so they can rack up more support money from all the fans.



> Why on earth is Cinna portrayed as a positive character?





Spoiler: Catching Fire



Cinna is a conspirator. And martyr for that matter.





> Plus the whole thing seems quite misogynist.


Um how?


----------



## Kinova (Jul 25, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> It seems to me the world-building in the series is pretty terrible. District 12 is supposed to be incredibly impoverished, everyone on the edge of starvation, etc., yet... somehow there is a bakery which makes cakes? How does that make sense? And the actual Hunger Games make no sense. You can enter more times than necessary to get more food, right? So why doesn't everyone enter, like, a hundred times? Proportionally the odds of any one person being chosen stay the same, but everyone gets loads of food! (Yes, I am taking these examples straight from Farla. Like I said, I haven't read the book myself. :P)


I think the entering-lots-for-food thing falls under the scary police state umbrella that makes people submit to the games themselves, whether watching or competing or whatever. It is quite heavily emphasised (in the first book, at least) that the general implication of the Capitol (government... sort of) is along the lines of 'do what we tell you or we will squash you like a bug!' And it is set several generations into the regime, so it kind of makes sense that any initial rebellions have been overcome and the current generations have settled into their existence. From what I can tell the second and third books are about a rebellion of sorts, so I hope the first book was for setting up the atmosphere of paranoia in the society and the others are for its downfall? Somebody who has read the others feel free to expand, I know not of what I speak. :v

Haven't read all that many dystopian society based novels so I can't compare it there, but I enjoyed it for its pace and atmosphere!

(The cake thing I wasn't really sure about either. Can only assume that no matter how impoverished the dystopian society, they will always need cake.)


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 25, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> Even within the district there is a lower class and an upper class. The bakers can't even afford to eat their own fresh bread.


_So why on earth are they baking cakes?_ Only the rich can afford them, but if they can't afford to eat their own bread, presumably that money isn't helping!



> I'm not sure what it was, but I'm fairly certain there was some limit.


Okay, cool.



> Yeah, it's disturbing, but the general populace is an ignorant, disturbing crowd anyway.


Sure. But is that really emphasised? I mean, do the characters think that way?



> The idea is that they go along with it so they can rack up more support money from all the fans.


But that's the whole point, by going along with it they're implicitly supporting the whole system! You can rationalise it away by saying they do what they have to do to survive, but that's the whole point of the Games, isn't it? By "doing what they have to do", they're playing straight into the government's hands. The most rebellious thing Katniss could have done was commit suicide the instance she had the chance.





> Spoiler: Catching Fire
> 
> 
> 
> Cinna is a conspirator. And martyr for that matter.


Sure, okay, but even before we find that out he's presented as a positive character, even though he plays a major role in promoting the Hunger Games. Also is it just me or is _everyone_ a conspirator? It's like the author just didn't want anyone to be a villain. Which sort of fits with how the Capital populace isn't demonised at all. Concentrate all the evil in one person, and you don't need to worry about the possibility that maybe _everyone_ is to blame, at least a little. It's like whitewashing the morality.



> Um how?


Consider the female characters other than Katniss. They're almost all presented as weak or suffering from mental illness; Joanna, one of the few exceptions, is portrayed very antagonistically (though, I grant you, she ultimately turns out to be on the right side and also possibly dead, oops). Katniss herself, although initially shown as strong and independent (good hunter, that sort of thing) is also constantly referred to as having some sort of natural affinity for healing. Peeta always seems to want to protect her, even though she is clearly way more suited to protecting him than vice versa (that one time when he was injured in a cave excepted). It all seems too much like the tired old trope of a tomboy coming to terms with her own femininity.

Then there's the relationships. The romance is downright creepy; both Peeta and Gale manipulate her emotionally, even when she makes it clear she's not interested in either of them (protip: kissing someone suddenly without permission is not romantic, it's sexual assault). Peeta especially takes advantage of their subterfuge, even after it's revealed to him.

EDIT:



> Can only assume that no matter how impoverished the dystopian society, they will always need cake.


As much as this amuses me, it is downright silly! Cake is a waste of perfectly good resources. :P

Anyway, I'd suggest you all read Farla's reviews. They go chapter-by-chapter, pointing out all the inconsistencies. I think she's fair (though obviously not having read it, I can't really judge). In particular, a lot of the survival stuff makes absolutely no sense. I seem to recall Katniss tapping a tree to get water at one point? Just... what?

Also, Kinova, I highly recommend you read some dystopian fiction! :D I think it is one of the most interesting sub-genres of science fiction. I would suggest starting with _We_ by Yevgeny Zamyatin, if you can find it.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 25, 2011)

...Is this discussion really necessary here? :/ I mean I'm all for debate and opinions and whatever but this is a Fanclub and imo it's rude to barge in - without having read the subject matter at that - and criticize everything about the thing the fanclub is for as if we're horrible or something for enjoying it.  I know they're not perfect but really this is not the place for it. I don't like...idk, Eragon and Twilight but I leave them alone if they have a thread just for that subject.

I blocked the Debate Hall for a reason. :/


----------



## Chesire Chinchilla (Jul 25, 2011)

> Tell me if you'd rather not discuss it in this thread, though. :D


I haven't even read the books either but I came here to see what some fans of the book had to say about it. Not read a debate. 

If you haven't personally read the source material, I'm sorry, but you have no right to talk as if you've actually read it. You've read one person's opinion and are taking it as your own. That's not a strong base for any sort of criticism. Even with something like the Twilight series (which I haven't read) you need to read it to be able to comment on it intelligently. Hence why I stay out of Twilight discussions and simply say that it's not my cup of tea, which it isn't. 

But this is getting off topic. Debaters gotta debate, take it to the debate forums. Fanclubs gotta fan and party, then let's boogie down.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 25, 2011)

@Big Red Cherry Bomb: If you like, I'll leave, but please don't put words in my mouth. I didn't criticise everything the fanclub is for, and I certainly didn't even begin to suggest that you're horrible for liking it. I'd read one take on the books (no, I haven't read the books, but Farla does reproduce a significant portion of the text), and I was interested in how fans would respond to the points raised therein.

If anyone wants to continue this discussion, I would happily do it over PM! :D



> I haven't even read the books either but I came here to see what some fans of the book had to say about it. Not read a debate.


That is exactly what I did.



> If you haven't personally read the source material, I'm sorry, but you have no right to talk as if you've actually read it. You've read one person's opinion and are taking it as your own. That's not a strong base for any sort of criticism. Even with something like the Twilight series (which I haven't read) you need to read it to be able to comment on it intelligently. Hence why I stay out of Twilight discussions and simply say that it's not my cup of tea, which it isn't.


I have read one person's commentary on excerpts of the books. I think that is sufficient to draw some conclusions, but I came here precisely because I wanted to hear other people's points of view. I think I just disagree fundamentally: I don't think you necessarily need to read the text to comment on something. I've read more than enough summaries of and commentaries on Twilight that I think I can discuss it fairly. I've discussed the Twilight books with fans before, and no one's ever called me out on misrepresenting the books.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 25, 2011)

My apologies then - I've just argued with lots of people that assumed if you like something they consider misogynist or some other bad thing then you automatically are just as bad.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 25, 2011)

:D Joining! Though, I didn't enjoy _Catching Fire_ and _Mockingjay_ nearly as much as the first book, but...they still were cool!

Also, a HG RP would be _awesome_, as would a mafia game.


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

I was pissed when Katniss rejected Gale. I loved him! he was awesome!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

Everglider said:


> I was pissed when Katniss rejected Gale. I loved him! he was awesome!


Psst... Spoilers. Gotta hide them in the tags.


----------



## Michi (Jul 25, 2011)

I... I need someone to help me learn teh basics and stuff of mafia before I could join one ;.;
As for RP's, I haven't joined one since 2009 on the then-small-and-not-yet-massive-or-filled-with-annoying-10yearolds Offical boards for the Warriors series, but I suppose I'd be interested!

@Opal, you present half a bajillion points so I'll start off with one so I can handle it; the worldbuilding, in particular the cake making bakery. The bakery itself is a very small plot point and I thought there was only bread, but my memory's foggy and I /think/ there may have been cake? Anyway, my point was that worldbuilding doesn't have much effect, at least on the first book, because the vast majority takes place in the arena, which is in my opinion decently developed. Then there's the fact it was meant for like, 12 - 17 year olds and isn't going to be great anyway. :P I think what it receives the most attention and praise for are the games themselves and the action/competition associated with them. It's by no means the best written and developed series of it's genre, it simply has a wider and more commercial appeal I suppose... Think of it as the Katy Perry song of the literary world; won't win a ton of awards but its catchy and sells like fire, and by the end of the year everyone knows it inside and out.

I think this should be discussed in a separate thread in entertainment or something? :D Instead of PM, that way a lot of people could be involved at once!


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeek, sorry. Editing that right now.


----------



## Light (Jul 25, 2011)

@Volcarona: so are you going to add new names to the list or what? :)


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 25, 2011)

> Then there's the fact it was meant for like, 12 - 17 year olds and isn't going to be great anyway. :P


I have to protest! Good young adult fiction is some of the best literature out there, period. Just because it's aimed at a younger audience is no excuse for it to be bad. :D


----------



## Michi (Jul 25, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> @Volcarona: so are you going to add new names to the list or what? :)


I'm doing that now! :P I need to add like 3 people?

Edit: Oh wow, make that six! This club is surprisingly more popular than I thought it would be.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 25, 2011)

Join. This is one of my favorite series. I'm also excited for the movies that are coming out shortly.


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone told me they didn't like who was cast, but I don't much care so long as the movie's good.


----------



## Light (Jul 25, 2011)

Something epic that's never gonna happen is a hunger games video game..


----------



## Michi (Jul 26, 2011)

Epic? _Epic?_

Massive understatement!


Unrelatedly, I had a thought thats been bugging me: I've always pictured Katniss as being kind of pale and having freckles and being a ginger, contrary to her "official" appearance. Does anyone else disregard the "official" appearances of characters in books? I don't think my imagination ever hits the official appearance spot on.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Mockingjay said:


> Unrelatedly, I had a thought thats been bugging me: I've always pictured Katniss as being kind of pale and having freckles and being a ginger, contrary to her "official" appearance. Does anyone else disregard the "official" appearances of characters in books? I don't think my imagination ever hits the official appearance spot on.


I do.
All the time.
All of it........


----------



## Skyman (Jul 26, 2011)

Mockingjay said:


> Unrelatedly, I had a thought thats been bugging me: I've always pictured Katniss as being kind of pale and having freckles and being a ginger, contrary to her "official" appearance. Does anyone else disregard the "official" appearances of characters in books? I don't think my imagination ever hits the official appearance spot on.


This so much. My mental picture of Katniss(or any character in books who don't have a movie/I haven't seen the movie of it) is completely different from what the official description of the character is.


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

I seem to remember thinking Gale had blue-green eyes and tousled brown hair, but I don't recall his "official" description. Man, I like him way too much. I mean, I should probably  like Peeta more than Gale.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jul 27, 2011)

joining a club for some of my favorite books ever

yeah, I always imagine people in books differently from the official apperance (well, except Harry Potter, but other that that yeah)


----------



## Superbird (Aug 6, 2011)

Catching Fire finally came in, fwee~

Now to read it.


----------



## Ever (Aug 18, 2011)

Yesyesyes You were wonderful Rue why did you have to die?! Well I suppose that's what I get for liking secondary characters best. Cause look what happened to Gale.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a thing that I found that is amazing.
;A;
It's fanmade, but I seriously almost cried (and only two fictional things have ever made me cry, so). It contains spoilers for the first book, though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 10, 2011)

UGH

that was fantastic


----------



## Phantom (Feb 18, 2012)

Joining

I was a little late to the party, I had a HUGE to read list and Hunger Games was pretty low on it. 

But I got addicted on the first book, and it was really good timing in reading it apparently because the movie is coming out very very soon so I don't have to wait. EEP! XD


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 18, 2012)

9_9 yay I have a place to rant.

So - right - so the Seam people are established as olive-skinned, black-haired, gray-eyes. Yes? That means Katniss, Gale, Haymitch. ... So why are Katniss and Gale white in the movies...? Ehhh...? Am I the only one infuriated at this? I seem to be for some reason, no one else has even _mentioned this_. 



Spoiler



Also they are like, mentioning casting Finnick and they're also all-white people. Maybe it was just _me_ but I also read him as being dark-skinned. I mean iirc they mentioned it...? And why else would him having green eyes be anything special? -_- Uhg... Also the choices were all like, smallish people, which was just hilarious because Finnick. Yeah that's not relevant but it just made me lol. They were pretty + small like all of hollywood. :p (And very very white. Sigh.)


----------



## Skyman (Feb 18, 2012)

Pathos said:


> 9_9 yay I have a place to rant.
> 
> So - right - so the Seam people are established as olive-skinned, black-haired, gray-eyes. Yes? That means Katniss, Gale, Haymitch. ... So why are Katniss and Gale white in the movies...? Ehhh...? Am I the only one infuriated at this? I seem to be for some reason, no one else has even _mentioned this_.
> 
> ...


Well, Finnick was stated to be "golden-skinned", which I guess to be kinda light and not really dark, but I'm not really a good judge of skin color based on what the colors are apparently called.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn. Adrian Grenier would be perfect for Finnick if he wasn't so stickly. Whatever though; if he's white I am going to murder someone.

Also relevant:







Nothing unusual.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 25, 2012)

GUYS! I get to meet the cast of the movie! They're coming here to the MOA. So excited.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 25, 2012)

I always pictured Cinna as a mildly effeminate 80s Michael Jackson. But a sports dude is cool too! :D

I keep thinking, 'I will watch this movie so hard that the light from the screen will enter my eyes and my eyes only, leaving a perfectly black screen for everybody else.'


----------



## Phantom (Feb 25, 2012)

I honestly don't even know how to respond to that. 


I'm unsure about Cinna's actor, but I guess we'll have to see how he does.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 25, 2012)

You are so lucky
/envious


I have no ideas about actors, but my mind will be blown if Nic Cage is in it (as long as he isn't a main character, of course)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 25, 2012)

Seeker, haven't you heard? Nicolas Cage plays Effie.


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm having a difficult time accepting some of the cast. Especially Effie - I pictured her more like Katy Perry at the 2011 VMAs, not like she's portrayed on the posters or in the trailers. I hope the rest of the movie makes up for some of this.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 28, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Nicolas Cage plays Effie.
> Nicolas Cage plays
> Nicolas Cage
> NICOLAS CAGE









But seriously, I am excited for the movies.


----------



## K-NiGhT (Mar 8, 2012)

I volunteer!!

I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 8, 2012)

K-NiGhT said:


> I volunteer!!
> 
> I volunteer as tribute.


I get literal goosebumps whenever they play that sequence.


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 8, 2012)

Joining because the first book is awesome.

(Not a fan of the other two books, or movies-of-books, but HG looks like it'll be an awesome exception to the rule).


----------



## Phantom (Mar 11, 2012)

So yesterday I got to meet the cast, got autographs, hat, tee shirt, and movie poster. :)


----------



## Wargle (Mar 11, 2012)

All of my want is redirected at Phantom


----------



## Ever (Mar 11, 2012)

PHANTOM I AM JELLY! SO VERY JELLY.
Am I the only one who though Cinna was going to be white?


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 11, 2012)

Everglider said:


> PHANTOM I AM JELLY! SO VERY JELLY.
> Am I the only one who though Cinna was going to be white?


Since he's written as dark-skinned in the books, I certainly hope you are.


----------



## Zapi (Mar 11, 2012)

PHANTOM. You lucky person you.
All of my jealousy. ;.;


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 11, 2012)

Phantom I will steal ALL of your luck!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 12, 2012)

I know right? >:P

I should take advantage of famous people coming to the Mall more often. It was really cool. Some people waited outside all night to get in, but I had a couple passes to get in straightaway.

It was really cool, and may I mention that Josh Hutcherson is a really nice guy? They answered questions and it was all really cool. Also they did a photo of the first few sections giving the District 12 salute which was awesome, I didn't get a pic of it since I was in the rotunda and the pic was taken from above, but I found it online. 



Spoiler: pic


----------

